# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Strict NAT Type

## phoenixtwin2

Hi guys, Major gaming problem. at the moment im rumming off a second wireless router so i can play on my xbox (the house is quite big and the first router doesnt reach) the problem is a cant join anybodys game or speak to them in party chat which is a pain. its a Belkin 300range type thing and ive gone into the settings into my router and followed every NAT tutorial i can find. problem is it wont work. i set open ports directly to my xbox opening ports (dont hold me on this im not near my xbox) 53, 88, 80, 3075. i found my ip on my xbox to be 192.168.2.2 so i use that but when i do it it cant connect to internet or if it can it still doesnt allow it. its always coming up with NAT error when i try. any ideas? its fustrating.

sorry its long winded but i appreciate any reply.

----------


## RecQuery

Before we get started:

Is this the product you have?When you connect another device to the range the extender can you get internet access?

----------


## phoenixtwin2

> Before we get started:
> 
> Is this the product you have?When you connect another device to the range the extender can you get internet access?


No i use this http://manila.olx.com.ph/belkin-n300...-iid-171570411. its another router that Ive used a cat5 Ethernet cable to it to broadcast WiFi. and its this one i cant seem to change the Nat setting from strict to open with. any ideas?

----------


## RecQuery

> No i use this http://manila.olx.com.ph/belkin-n300...-iid-171570411. its another router that Ive used a cat5 Ethernet cable to it to broadcast WiFi. and its this one i cant seem to change the Nat setting from strict to open with. any ideas?


Okay so I take it one router is cabled to the other? If that's the case then it's going through 2 levels of NAT.

From the router directly connected to the Internet forward all the required ports (both TCP and UDP) to the IP address of the second router. On the second router disable all firewall functionality and forward the ports to the address of the console. If that doesn't work try turning on DMZ functionality on the first router using the address of the second router as the destination then forwarding ports from the second router to the console.

If that doesn't work and the second router is connected to the first using the Externel/Internet/Yellow port try connection them using one of the 4 switch ports and putting them on the same subnet/IP address numbering scheme. If you're not sure then give me the internal IP addresses of both routers.

----------


## phoenixtwin2

hi, i pmed u

----------


## nugget007

if your still having probs pm me ill send your port numbers as you have to open your ports for gaming

----------


## phoenixtwin2

Hi nugget007, i know the ports. its the fact I'm running through 2 routers and they are clashing, i think its the communication between the first router and the second because the first router to the Xbox is fine.

----------


## RecQuery

Were my latest run of recommendations any use. It's because due to your initial setup you had two layers of NAT.

----------


## phoenixtwin2

> Were my latest run of recommendations any use. It's because due to your initial setup you had two layers of NAT.


hi mate sorry for the long reply... i gave up and just moved closer to the first router...

----------


## Michael .Sk

Have you tried using a Network Range Router Extender Booster

----------


## phoenixtwin2

ive decided to do that insted, rather then go through a second router. the speed isnt as fast but at least i can use it. cheers all

----------

